# Mummy to be



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Well an update

I've kept relatively quiet for a while so as not to jinx anything 

you may remember that my daughter has lots of allergies so you all quite rightly advised me to get her to spend some time with a cockapoo before making a decision.

Also because we are in Guernsey finding a breeder was proving difficult.

Well...
we spent last saturday with a gorgeous dog called Ruby and yippee she suffered no reaction.

So after lots of fantastic support from Janice (aka Romeo) If everything goes well, I am going to be a proud mummy to a Jandaz red american miniature towards the end of February 

Have to say a huge thankyou to everyone for their helpful comments and to Janice who has been great with putting up with me (I went from english show to english working and now an American!)

am sooooooooooo excited!!!! Can't wait!!

:jumping: :jumping: :jumping:


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's great news Sue! How exciting. 

Karen x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Great news....so exciting!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What lovely news Sue!  I am so glad that your daughter wasn't allergic and now you have the excitement of waiting for your new puppy! Not long to wait...it will soon come round!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations, that's brilliant news


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fab news, how exciting


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Very exciting for you ... you have a few weeks now to think of names!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations - Jandaz's reds are gorgeous. Do you know if you'll want a boy or a girl? 

Marcus (OH) and I are getting our first pup at the end of Feb too... getting so impatient now!

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations  Glad your daughter was okay in the end!  x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I think during all my hunting I saw an advert for this litter with bookings being taken for pups. They looked as if they would be gorgeous so well done for getting in there.

Hope the time passes quickly til you get your new baby home

Sheilagh


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations,how exciting!! jandazs red pups are adorable,youre so lucky! Remember and post lots of pics when the time comes xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm soo pleased for you,poo's bring such joy into your life


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

If we get another pup - it could be a Jandaz red/apricot to match Biscuit's ears! I've already told Jan that! Biscuit's apricot mum is from Jandaz and she is lovely and Biscuit has such a lovely nature. Met another lovely apricot girl from there this week too.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks everyone!

oops so excited I forgot to say we ae having a little boy 

trying to decide on a name even after our manic boys name debate last week, I had my list of favourites but hubby doesnt like any of them 

we are keeping it a secret from our daughter, for 2 reasons 1) because we cant cope with her asking how long now repeatedly for 8 weeks and 2) its her birthday mid January at which point we should have some pictures to show her and we think it can be a nice surprise for her. Its so hard not telling her!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Lola is just gorgeous, Im loving the reds.

Steps away from the thread now or can see herself wanting a pup in every colour......


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

I love the reds as well! They're beautiful 
What boys names are currently on your lists after your discussions this week then?
Any been added or removed? Lol


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

fallon said:


> Hi I'm janice's daughter Sarah I must say you have made a good choice! Also I love the reds.my mother has some of the best red bloodlines in the uk my daughter india has a red jandaz girl called Lola who is a deep red. Bet your very excited xxx
> Lola f2 cockapoo
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures Sarah - I am so excited and your mum has been so helpful x


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I love the reds as well! They're beautiful
> What boys names are currently on your lists after your discussions this week then?
> Any been added or removed? Lol


New ideas for names at the moment are Barney or Charlie but I'm sure this debate will go on for a long time :laugh:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oooo I like Charlie  Can't remember the full original list, I love Bailey as well, don't think that was on your list though. When will your pup be coming home?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
loobylou these are the new babies hope you like....... xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous, my favourite is the really red one in the middle! 

Turi x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> If we get another pup - it could be a red/apricot to match Biscuit's ears!


I am so with you on that, I'd like a small one and I'd name her Mouse


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

:ilmc: :kiss:

I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for the picture Janice - could anything be more gorgeous?


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Ooh scrummy pups! Lucky you, I bet you can't wait for February.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news ... well worth the wait for a red cockapoo  reds are this seasons colour (only teasing) .. red cockapoos are very admired and much wanted .. just seen the pics they are such a gorgeous colour xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Red is stunning. I am sure they will all sell very quickly. If we have another one, I want one of those! Just saw another litter of red English X Minis on Janice's website - are they different ones? - they look gorgeous!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

I think so - as we are having an American. i've seen the pictures too and they do look yummy and so do the chocolate ones!!!! 

Think we will have to go chocolate for the next one  hubby has decided that in 18 months to two years we get another puppy - even though our first isn't with us yet


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations Sue, that's wonderful news for you! Your daughter will be so thrilled . Thank goodness you have Christmas and New Year to keep you occupied for a bit.... I bet you are dreaming of scrummy Red puppies every night now! I'm loving the Reds and a Red american will be stunning. If i were picking from that litter picture I'd go for the darkest one too! Simply gorgeous :love-eyes:


----------

